# American Idol Winner



## ReformedWretch (May 24, 2007)

Jordin Sparks

At least she's a professing Christian, as such she's who I was pulling for.


----------



## jawyman (May 24, 2007)

I too am happy that Jordin won, but Melinda is the real superstar and I know she will put out a Christian album.


----------



## caddy (May 24, 2007)

^ 

Didn't know this. It was nice to see Melinda Doolittle singing with the Gospel Duet team. I believe Doolittle is as well. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Sparks definately has some "PIPES" ... and ONLY 17.


----------



## jawyman (May 24, 2007)

My favourite was how Melinda was always able to witness through her wardrobe. She wore a lot of Christian shirts. The night she lost, she wore a shirt that said "Death Cheater".


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 24, 2007)

Yes, Melinda is a Christian as well, as is Chris Sleigh (the chubby curly haired guy).


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 24, 2007)

jawyman said:


> My favourite was how Melinda was always able to witness through her wardrobe. She wore a lot of Christian shirts. The night she lost, she wore a shirt that said "Death Cheater".



Never noticed that!


----------



## jawyman (May 24, 2007)

This season has been quite refreshing knowing there were so many professing Christian that made it.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (May 24, 2007)

I heard Phil Stacey is a Christian too. Can't wait to hear Melinda's first CD. Hope Jordan does not get corrupted by fame.


----------



## KMK (May 24, 2007)

Phil Stacey mentioned that his father is/was a pastor. I don't know of what.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 25, 2007)

Yes, I remember that. He wasn't allowed to have any music in the house other than Christian music.


----------

